# Let's All Become Outerbankers



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Let's start talking dates and places.

Earlier we had discussed late May/spring break. What week would be good for everyone?

I have stayed at the KOA in Rodanthe before, but also thought Cape Hatteras Campground looked nice as well with a pavilion for the pot luck.

What's everybody think?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Spring break is the beginning of April around here.
So thats a pretty big window from the beginning of April to late May. 
Or am I just missing something here?


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Our Spring Break is April 9th-13. We usually go to Myrtle Beach, but want to try some thing else this year.

Sharon


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

webeopelas said:


> but also thought Cape Hatteras Campground looked nice as well with a pavilion for the pot luck.


I stayed there last 4th of July and absolutely LOVED it!!! Great place to stay....central to each end of the island......


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We go out to Hatteras Island every chance we get and Love Camp Hatteras.

Pick a date, we will be there!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Phil

As we talked at Highlander's Hootnanny we will be up for that if the dates line up.

The perfect date for us would be the first weekend in May.
We have stayed at Camp Hatteras before and it was nice, but that was in the PU. The sound side sites were not completed then, but look nice. The sunsets are awsome from the sound!!

Will


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We were hoping to line up with Sharon and Greg. Our spring breaks line up and if I remember correctly it will overlap weekends with Jim(Katrina).

May is typically not good for us.....Too many family things in May.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Spring break it is then. (Don't mind my off the cuff wing at dates earlier, the DW is the family calendar keeper)

I will look in to dates in April at Camp Hatteras.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

If this is open to any outbackers let me know the dates. There is a good chance I will go 
just let me know 
Thanks
Willie


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

We stayed at the Ocean Waves campground in Rodanthe, about 3/4 mile south of the KOA. It wa $23.00 a night full hook up. add $5.00 if you want cable. The sights were concrete pads with grass yards right on the beach. The only draw back I saw was no open fires. This was spring break 2005. We had a real good time and would love to go back. One thing I liked about that time of year, there was a lot less people. Keep us up to date on this we were planing on going then anyway.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

wingnut said:


> We stayed at the Ocean Waves campground in Rodanthe, about 3/4 mile south of the KOA. It wa $23.00 a night full hook up. add $5.00 if you want cable. The sights were concrete pads with grass yards right on the beach. The only draw back I saw was no open fires. This was spring break 2005. We had a real good time and would love to go back. One thing I liked about that time of year, there was a lot less people. Keep us up to date on this we were planing on going then anyway.


We live 70 miles from there in Currituck, NC. The Nat'l Park campgounds have been our spots for years. First tents, then p-u and now TT. We would love to rally with you all at a fancy, full hook up cg. Have dates been finalized? We are picking up our new 28krs MLK weekend and will have some of the mods done before spring!!







You can fires on the beach. We have 4wd and always take firewood for a beach fire at least one night.
So we are very interested in the OBX rally. Thanks
david


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Been watching for this to see if we could join in but unfortunately our Spring Break is 2nd-6th so probably won't work out this time.

Catch up with you all somewhere else........

Ali


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I maybe able to attend (assuming it open for all) as soon as a date is settled on I can know for sure...


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

This sounds like a great idea. Spring break here is April 9-13th. We actually got our OB to go to the beach more often. If the dates work out you can count us in.

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

If I can't  talk my DH into the Grand Canyon & Zion Rally this year, then I would be interested in this rally. But we couldn't do both.

Tami


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Our spring break is from March 31-April 8th. If you can fit it in then we should be able to make it

Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

SharonAG said:


> Our Spring Break is April 9th-13. We usually go to Myrtle Beach, but want to try some thing else this year.
> 
> Sharon


That is our spring break as well. We are talking about a week right? That would be too far for us to travel for less than that. Grand Canyon & Zion isn't looking like we'll be able to do that this year.

Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Our Spring Break is April 9th-13. We usually go to Myrtle Beach, but want to try some thing else this year.
> 
> Sharon


That is our spring break as well. We are talking about a week right? That would be too far for us to travel for less than that. Grand Canyon & Zion isn't looking like we'll be able to do that this year.

Tami
[/quote]

That is our week as well. If we don't match up with the group, we can have our own rally. Heck, I would even rund down to Myrtle if it doesn't work out on the "Banks"

Tim


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm game for any place...Banks or MB or some place else. Probably should get resevations going if we choose Mytle because of Easter week.

Sharon


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

If we do Myrtle Beach, check out Willow Tree, its in a town called Longs. Its off the beaten path, but there sites are the biggest one would ever find. This is my 2nd favorate only to Disney.

Will


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

WillTy3 said:


> If we do Myrtle Beach, check out Willow Tree, its in a town called Longs. Its off the beaten path, but there sites are the biggest one would ever find. This is my 2nd favorate only to Disney.
> 
> Will


Have not been there yet!! But I have seen there website and it looks nice. Plus it's not that far from Myrtle either. It might be easier to get sites together here.

Sharon


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Weâ€™ve stayed at Willow Tree a couple times and itâ€™s one of our favorite destinations. It is a bit off the beaten path, but everything is within an easy drive. We are planning on staying there again this coming April. It would be great to see some of you there.

Steve


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

I called Willow and they have 10 sites (just a ball park figure) pull through. Not sure if they are all together or not. The date that I gave them was 4-7 to 4-13 or 14. Didn't have a chance to ask price....

Sharon


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Sharon


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

It sounds like you have decided on the week after our Spring Break. I had thought perhaps if you went that week that maybe we could come in at least for the first weekend, but Myrtle Beach is a little far to go for a weekend. Have fun

Darlene

P.S. Anyone want to do something in either the Outer Banks or Virginia Beach area the week or weekend prior to this rally?


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Darlene

P.S. Anyone want to do something in either the Outer Banks or Virginia Beach area the week or weekend prior to this rally?
[/quote]

I don't think that we have picked a place yet. (just the date for some of us). It doesn't matter to me where we go, just as long as we are with our Outbacker Friends!!!









So maybe you can still join us. I know that we will probably make it a saturday to sat. trip.

Sharon


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We have reservations at Myrtle already for Ocean Lakes but may stop by where everyone chooses.


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

I called Waves in Outer Banks, and there mail box is full and can't leave a message for them to call me back. Any other ideas?? I'm just gettin' antsie...I need to camp!!!

Sharon


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

SharonAG said:


> I called Waves in Outer Banks, and there mail box is full and can't leave a message for them to call me back. Any other ideas?? I'm just gettin' antsie...I need to camp!!!
> 
> Sharon


I'll make a call tomorrow Sharon. We have 2 friends who camp in Hatteras all summer, so I will check on them. There is also Cherrystone on the Eastern Shore which might be an easier drive for those of you up north, but wouldn't be bad for the ones a little further south either. It is just North of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel. I have only heard wonderful things about this place and since the weather will be still a little chilly, being on the beach might not be as important as it would be later in the summer. What do you think about that?

Darlene


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> I called Waves in Outer Banks, and there mail box is full and can't leave a message for them to call me back. Any other ideas?? I'm just gettin' antsie...I need to camp!!!
> 
> Sharon


I'll make a call tomorrow Sharon. We have 2 friends who camp in Hatteras all summer, so I will check on them. There is also Cherrystone on the Eastern Shore which might be an easier drive for those of you up north, but wouldn't be bad for the ones a little further south either. It is just North of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel. I have only heard wonderful things about this place and since the weather will be still a little chilly, being on the beach might not be as important as it would be later in the summer. What do you think about that?

Darlene
[/quote]

That would be great. Would love to be at the beach, but only if it is 90 out!!! I know that Myrtle can be also a bit chilly too, since its the second week of April.

Sharon


----------



## sew4fun5er (Aug 28, 2006)

I am very interested in joining the Outbackers Rally at the Outer Banks. Hatteras Sands at Hatteras Village is another very nice campground to stay with all the ammenities. Keep me posted on dates and where this outing is to be.









Lola


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

cherrystone is nice we have stayed there about 4 times on weekends only. I won't stay more than 3-4 days because there isn't much in the area to do. There is two of my favorite golf courses nearby though.

Will


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Every time I see the title of this thread pop-up, it makes me think about surfing Hatteras during hurricane Bob in 1991 - woohoo!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Still checking on the Hatteras locations. What about Virginia Beach if not Hatteras? I can check with the Holiday Trav-L park. Lots to do, only a mile from the Oceanfront with a sidewalk all the way to the boardwalk. Weather was great last Easter when we were there. Hatteras is at least 2 hours past Nags Head, so I am thinking travel time in order to do things as well. Darlene


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey everybody,

Sorry I took so long, but our spring break is essentially 30 Mar - 8 Apr. So for a weekend rally that would be 30 Mar - 1 Apr or 6 Apr - 8 May.

The second weekend is Easter so we may want to go earlier. We would be fine with an Easter Rally as well though.

Camp Hatteras has plenty of sites available for either weekend.

Check it out and let me know what weekend anyone is interested in.

http://www.camphatteras.com/



prevish gang said:


> Still checking on the Hatteras locations. What about Virginia Beach if not Hatteras? I can check with the Holiday Trav-L park. Lots to do, only a mile from the Oceanfront with a sidewalk all the way to the boardwalk. Weather was great last Easter when we were there. Hatteras is at least 2 hours past Nags Head, so I am thinking travel time in order to do things as well. Darlene


Really Darlene?

We would do Carrollton, VA ( near Smithfield, Va) to Rodanthe, NC (where Camp Hatteras is) in about 2.5 hrs.









Maybe I have a lead foot, but I rarely travel over 65 pulling the trailer.









Now it will be about 6 hrs coming from Wash DC.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I am not sure how long it is from Nags Head to Hatteras, but it seems like forever! I am game for a weekend down that way. Another spot to check is Kiptopeak (sp?) state park it is near Cherrystone on the eastern shore. I know they have full hook ups, it is a state park so prices will be low.

David

http://www.dcr.virginia.gov/state_parks/kip.shtml


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Easter weekend would be fine for us also, having Good Fri. off.
Camphatteras will work for us

Darlene

Camp Hatteras is in a town called Waves, which is 40 min from Nags Head.

Will


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Wanted to bump this back to the front and see if anyone is really interested. VA beach is fine with us also if that is where everybody wants to go.

We just want to go camping!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm in agreement with you Ellen, I just want to go camping. WillTy brought up a good point about Cherrystone. Probably good for about 3 or 4 days, but unless you are a fisherman there just isn't that much to do on the Eastern shore. I was just trying to think of locations where we would all have less drive time so we could spend more time relaxing than driving. I think the place that I was speaking of was further down towards Hatteras itself.

Here is what I am thinking. Let's say we set things up for a 2 week rally. It seems that the weeks are split between the week of March 30-April 8th and those who are off April 6th- 15th. Those who want to camp for a week, just pick the week that you can go and then we can overlap on Easter weekend. That weekend we can do our potluck and be together as a group. I don't see any other way to do it since our school systems are not on the same schedule. I'd rather have 2-3 days together and spend the rest of my time with a few of you than not be able to do it at all. What do you think?

Now as to the location. I really don't care where we go, but anyplace we go late March to early April is probably not going to be that warm, so being actually at the beach doesn't seem as important as it might be on say Memorial Day weekend. However for those who want to stay for a week to vacation and since the weather probably won't be warm enough to be laying on the beach, it might be better to be in a place where there are more activities than the Outer Banks. I think that having to drive 40 min to get to Nags Head would get old day after day if you wanted to do something and really there isn't that much going on there either that time of year. That is the reason I thought about Virginia Beach instead. At least there, you could ride bikes on the boardwalk, go to the Marine Museum, do Nauticus, Busch Gardens wouldn't be a bad day trip, and there is plenty of shopping malls, resturants, Towne Center, as well as the usual putt putt, go cart thing. You could fly kites at Mt Trashmore or even on the beach. Holiday Trav=L park or either the VA Beach Koa both have good locations that are less than a 2 mile bike ride via paved walkways to the boardwalk. Mull it over and lets decide. I would love to be with my fellow outbackers no matter where we go, so put in your 2 cents and lets see what happens. We could even have an Outbackers Easter Egg Hunt on easter!

Darlene


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Darlene,

Youre right about the weather. If you want to look into Holiday or the Koa, that would be great. We still have some other friends in the Hampton Roads area we would be happy to see as well.

Phil


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Since this is going to be a deviation from our original plan we could go with Holiday.

Our break is the week after Easter, but we were thinking of coming down on Good Friday and staying a few days later.

Someone, please plant the stake and we can follow. Distance in not really an issue. SC, NC, VA doesn't really matter.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I think Holiday Trav-L would be a good idea. The KOA which is right across the street, dosn't get good reviews.

Will


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

WillTy3 said:


> I think Holiday Trav-L would be a good idea.


If we're looking at the week prior to Easter as well, we could be 'back in'! Just checked the Holiday Trav-L site, there's an international airport close by so Dave could feasibly get to and from the UK out of Norfolk - meaning he could haul us down, set us up and be back in time to take us down and haul us home! VB would certainly be the better option as far as we're concerned and as long as there's things to do - it sounds as though Darlene thinks there will be, I could probably handle being down there with the kids by myself for a few days.

.....the cabins look good too, might be able to persuade a friend to join me down there in a cabin - could we get that group of EWS sites near the cabins do you think? (You can give us a cyber slap if we're being overly pushy - sorry!!).

Ali


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

No such thing as pushy BritsonTour, and you know all of us will be more that willing to help you out with anything you need.

Darlene,

Do you want to call Holiday or do you want me to. We should talk to them about a group of sites around Easter through the next week with attendees staying different lengths of time. This early it may not be too much of a problem.

We will probably be coming the Thurs before Easter and staying until Mon.

Phil


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Phil, I have business in Virginia Beach tomorrow and will go by the park and see what they offer.

Darlene


----------

